# The Hobbit



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Αν κάποιος έχει το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο στην ελληνική μετάφραση, θα ήθελα να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά του για την ελληνική μετάφραση κάποιων ονομάτων. Βλέπω το άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια, αλλά δεν περιέχει όλα όσα χρειάζομαι, και καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει και επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

Εδώ είμαστε, πες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Λοιπόν, έχω τα εξής ονόματα. Τα έχω συμπληρώσει με ό,τι νομίζω ότι ισχύει, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Γι' αυτά που είναι προφανή δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν τα έχω τονίσει σωστά. Σ' ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!



Bilbo Baggins| Μπίλμπο Μπάγκινς
Frodo Baggins | Φρόντο Μπάγκινς
Balin |Μπάλιν
Bifur |
Μπιφούρ
Μπίφουρ
Bofur |
Μποφούρ
Μπόφουρ
Bombur|
Μπομπούρ
Μπόμπουρ
Dori |Ντόρι
Dwalin| Ντουάλιν
Fili|Φίλι
Gloin|Γκλόιν
Kili|Κίλι
Nori|Νόρι
Ori|Όρι
Oin|Όιν
Thorin Oakenshield|Θόριν Δρύασπις
Gandalf The Grey|Γκάνταλφ
(the Grey?)
ο Γκρίζος
Gollum|Γκόλουμ
The Misty Mountains|Βουνά της Καταχνιάς


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

Σωστά, εκτός από: Μπίφουρ, Μπόφουρ, Μπόμπουρ. Τον Γκάνταλφ τον Γκρίζο δεν τον βρίσκω στο _Χόμπιτ_, αλλά σίγουρα λέγεται στον _Άρχοντα_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Σωστά, εκτός από: Μπίφουρ, Μπόφουρ, Μπόμπουρ. Τον Γκάνταλφ τον Γκρίζο δεν τον βρίσκω στο _Χόμπιτ_, αλλά σίγουρα λέγεται στον _Άρχοντα_.



+1. Και μετά τη Γέφυρα του Κάζαντ Ντουμ, Γκάνταλφ ο Λευκός.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ απαξάπαντες και τους δύο!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

(Αν χρειαστείς οτιδήποτε άλλο -ή και χωρίς να χρειαστείς- ρώτα, ευχαρίστησή μας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Προσθέστε κι άλλα, ελεύθερα, να σχηματιστεί εδώ κάτι σαν ευρετήριο. Πάω στοίχημα ότι θα είναι χρήσιμο και γι' άλλους στο μέλλον...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Όσο θα προχωράει το πρότζεκτ, θα προσθέτω.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2011)

Ήθελα να παρατηρήσω μόνο αυτό: στο _*Χόμπιτ*_ (μάλλον ως πιο παιδικό), ο Τόλκιν λέει _goblins_ αντί για _orks_ (που μεταφράζονται αντίστοιχα _τελώνια_ και _ορκ_, νομίζω εύστοχα). Έχω όμως και μια υποψία ότι κάπου τους ξέφυγε και είπαν "καλικάντζαροι" - δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος όμως.


----------



## argyro (Dec 4, 2011)

Επειδή μ' αυτό ασχολούμαι κι εγώ τώρα (όχι με την ταινία), γνωρίζω τα εξής:

Πράγματι στο _Χόμπιτ_ δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ο Γκάνταλφ ως Γκάνταλφ ο Γκρίζος. 
Επίσης, δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά σε ορκ (Orc στον _Άρχοντα_, Ork σε μεταγενέστερα γραπτά το Τόλκιν), αλλά μόνο σε τελώνια (goblin).

Ωστόσο, οι μελετητές του Τόλκιν υποστηρίζουν ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο είδος ή ότι τα τελώνια ήταν μικρότερου μεγέθους Ορκ. Η λέξη goblin είναι σύγχρονη, ενώ η λέξη orc προέρχεται από τα αρχαία αγγλικά - θέλει μεγάλη ανάλυση. Πάντως, στον _Άρχοντα_ αναφέρονται και τα δύο (ως συνώνυμα, όμως), τα τελώνια με πεζό και τα Ορκ με κεφαλαίο. 

Το πρόβλημα με τις μεταφράσεις που αφορούν έργα του Τόλκιν είναι οι διαφορετικές αποδόσεις που έχουμε στα ελληνικά, αναλόγως του μεταφραστή ή της έκδοσης. Π.χ. ενώ τα Misty Mountains αποδίδονται ως Βουνά της Καταχνιάς στο _Χόμπιτ_ (των εκδόσεων Κέδρος, δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει ακόμα τη μετάφραση του Θωμά Μαστακούρη για τις εκδόσεις Αίολος), στον _Άρχοντα_ και το _Σιλμαρίλλιον_ αποδίδονται ως Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά (κι έτσι το είδαμε και στους υπότιτλους των ταινιών). Τα Mines of Moria ονομάζονται Ορυχεία της Μαύρης Τρύπας στο _Χόμπιτ_, Ορυχεία της Μόρια στον _Άρχοντα_ και το _Σιλμαρίλλιον_ (στο τελευταίο η Μόρια αναφέρεται και ως "Μαύρο Χάσμα"). Και το Mirkwood ονομάζεται Δάσος του Μεγάλου Φόβου στο _Χόμπιτ_ και Δάσος της Σκοτεινιάς (πιο σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου) στον _Άρχοντα_ και το _Σιλμαρίλλιον_.

Σκόπευα να το ποστάρω λίγες μέρες αργότερα, αλλά το κάνω τώρα. Είναι μια λίστα με όλες τις ονομασίες που συναντάμε στο _Χόμπιτ_ (αγγλικά, ελληνική απόδοση και σελίδα που τις πρωτοσυναντάμε) από τις Εκδόσεις Κέδρος (μπορεί να υπάρχουν μέσα και σημειώσεις, αγνοήστε τις). Κάποια μπορεί να φαίνονται αυτονόητα, αλλά δεν είναι...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2011)

Ωραία! Κάποια από αυτά δεν τα θυμόμουν καθόλου, και μου κίνησες την περιέργεια να τα ξαναψάξω. Αν βρω και τίποτε άλλο, θα το συμπληρώσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Άλλη μια ερώτηση: Για τα παρακάτω ονόματα πρέπει να μάθω αν έχουν αποδοθεί έτσι στα βιβλία LOTR και στις ταινίες ή αν υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά σε μερικά από αυτά.



Bilbo Baggins| Μπίλμπο Μπάγκινς
Frodo Baggins | Φρόντο Μπάγκινς
Balin |Μπάλιν
Gloin|Γκλόιν
Gandalf The Grey|Γκάνταλφ ο Γκρίζος
Gollum|Γκόλουμ
The Misty Mountains|Βουνά της Καταχνιάς

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## argyro (Dec 5, 2011)

argyro said:


> Τα Misty Mountains αποδίδονται ως Βουνά της Καταχνιάς στο Χόμπιτ [...] στον Άρχοντα και το Σιλμαρίλλιον αποδίδονται ως Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά (κι έτσι το είδαμε και στους υπότιτλους των ταινιών).



Όλα είναι όπως τα έγραψες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Αργυρώ, σ' ευχαριστώ. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι και στα βιβλία και στις ταινίες ήταν Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά;


----------



## argyro (Dec 5, 2011)

Του _Άρχοντα_ ναι. Τα βιβλία τα έχω δίπλα μου τώρα που μιλάμε, το τσέκαρα ξανά. Όσο για τις ταινίες, τις είδα κι αυτές πρόσφατα για τον ίδιο λόγο και λένε Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά (στο DVD, για την κινηματογραφική εκδοχή δεν παίρνω όρκο).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

ΟΚ, και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2011)

_Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά_; μπλιαχ! χίλες φορές προτιμώ τα _Βουνά της Καταχνιάς_. Πολύ πιο ποιητικό. Το άλλο μου κάνει κάτι σε _μουχλιασμένα_.
Ξέρω, δεν μας ζητήθηκε η γνώμη μας ούτε το γούστο μας, οι υπάρχουσες αποδόσεις μας ζητήθηκαν - είμαι off topic, να με συγχωρείτε - αλλά λατρεύω το _Χόμπιτ_, ήταν η αιτία που με έκανε να αγαπήσω τη μετάφραση. Όταν το πρωτοδιάβασα (ετών 12) δεν είχε μεταφραστεί ακόμη στα ελληνικά, και ονειρευόμουν να το μεταφράσω εγώ (με πρόλαβε άλλος βέβαια).


Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Beorn έχει αποδοθεί Άρκος, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> _Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά_; μπλιαχ! χίλες φορές προτιμώ τα _Βουνά της Καταχνιάς_. Πολύ πιο ποιητικό. Το άλλο μου κάνει κάτι σε _μουχλιασμένα_.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Ήθελα να το γράψω εγώ αλλά με πρόλαβες 



AoratiMelani said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Beorn έχει αποδοθεί Άρκος, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου.



Ναι, υπάρχει στο doc της Αργυρώς. 

Άλλη μια διαφορά μεταξύ _Χόμπιτ_ και _Άρχοντα_: στον _Άρχοντα_ μαθαίνουμε ότι ο Νεκρομάντης, που αναφέρεται στο _Χόμπιτ_, είναι μια ενσάρκωση του Σάουρον.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αργυρώ, σ' ευχαριστώ. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι και στα βιβλία και στις ταινίες ήταν Ομιχλιασμένα Βουνά;



Μέχρι να το πάρω χαμπάρι, με προλάβατε όλοι, αλλά χαίρομαι γι' αυτό αφού γλίτωσα μια κατάδυση σε κούτες, χειμωνιάτικα.

Για την κινηματογραφική δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω (την επαγγελματική διαστροφή τότε την είχε παραγκωνίσει ο σχεδόν παιδικός θαυμασμός που ένιωθα βλέποντας την εκδοχή του Τζάκσον γι' αυτά που από σχεδόν παιδί φανταζόμουν έτσι κι αλλιώς κι αλλιώτικα), αλλά την απόδοση στο DVD δεν ξέρω αν είναι σκόπιμο να τη λάβεις υπόψη σου, Αλεξάνδρα, γιατί τουλάχιστον στην έκδοση που έχω αγορασμένη όλη την τριλογία (special extended edition με ιντζέξιον, μετάκαυση, διπλό διαφορικό, χρώμια, καθρεφτάκια και τα ρέστα, τρία ή τέσσερα χορταστικότατα δισκάκια για κάθε ταινία + ένα για τον Γκόλουμ κι άλλο ένα για τη μουσική, με κάθε λογής έξτρα και καλούδια), εκτός από τα τέρατα της Μέσης Γης του Τόλκιν και του Τζάκσον, καραδοκούν κατά τόπους και μερικά υποτιτλιστικά καλικαντζαράκια. 

Δεν τα λέω τέρατα, γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να ξαναδώ τις ταινίες και σ' αυτά που σχετίζονται με τη δουλειά μου γίνομαι συνήθως ψείρας και στα κατ' εξακολούθηση πολύ αυστηρός, θυμάμαι όμως ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά, τους υπότιτλους τους έστελνα στη Μόρια.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2011)

daeman said:


> στην έκδοση που έχω αγορασμένη όλη την τριλογία (special extended edition με ιντζέξιον, μετάκαυση, διπλό διαφορικό, χρώμια, καθρεφτάκια και τα ρέστα, τρία ή τέσσερα χορταστικότατα δισκάκια για κάθε ταινία + ένα για τον Γκόλουμ κι άλλο ένα για τη μουσική, με κάθε λογής έξτρα και καλούδια)



:lol: :up: αλλά νικάω, γιατί έχω όλα τα παραπάνω *και* την απλή έκδοση της τριλογίας για το εξοχικό 



daeman said:


> καραδοκούν κατά τόπους και μερικά υποτιτλιστικά καλικαντζαράκια.



Ναι, άφθονα - με κορυφαίο το "λατομείο" για το _quarry_. Κάποτε ήθελα να τα μαζέψω, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα ποτέ...


----------



## argyro (Dec 5, 2011)

Να προσθέσω μερικές διαφορές, πέρα απ' αυτές που είδαμε ήδη (τα πρώτα είναι στο _Χόμπιτ_ και τα δεύτερα στον _Άρχοντα_):

(Wilderland) Έρημη Χώρα - Χώρα της Ερημιάς (και Ροβάνιον)
(Bag-End) Αδιέξοδο Μπαγκ - Μπαγκ Εντ
(Bywater) δίπλα στο ποτάμι - Νεροχώρι
(Beorn) Άρκος - Μπέορν/Άρκος (η διαφορά εδώ είναι στη γενική: "του Άρκο" στο _Χόμπιτ_, "του Άρκου" στον _Άρχοντα_)
(Forest River) Δασοπόταμος - ποταμός του δάσους
(Lonely Mountain) Μοναχικό Βουνό - Βουνό της Μοναξιάς

Προφανώς θα βρούμε κι άλλες.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να τα βάλω σε πίνακα αυτά; :blush:


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> :lol: :up: αλλά νικάω, γιατί έχω όλα τα παραπάνω *και* την απλή έκδοση της τριλογίας για το εξοχικό



Νικάς καταρχήν επειδή όταν πας στο εξοχικό, προλαβαίνεις κιόλας να δεις και Άρχοντα. :)
Εγώ από την άλλη, δεν έχω εξοχικό αφού μένω μόνιμα στην εξοχή. Να 'ρθεις να τα δούμε, πούμε, πιούμε. 

Δε με λες, ποια extended, με τα υλικά πρόσθετα, το αγαλματίδιο του Γκόλουμ και τη μινιατούρα της ακρόπολης της Μίνας Τίριθ και το άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι τι ήταν γιατί το τσιγκουνεύτηκα, ή τη σκέτη; 
Κάπου θα σε πιάσω, δεν μπορεί.  



dharvatis said:


> Ναι, άφθονα - με κορυφαίο το "λατομείο" για το _quarry_. Κάποτε ήθελα να τα μαζέψω, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα ποτέ...



Δεν το βλέπω να προλαβαίνουμε, dharvatis, είναι πάνω από 10 ώρες έργο και ή θα βλέπεις ή θα αλιεύεις.
Κι αντί να αλιεύω, δεν πάω για ψάρεμα καλύτερα; ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

daeman said:


> Νικάς καταρχήν επειδή όταν πας στο εξοχικό, προλαβαίνεις κιόλας να δεις και Άρχοντα. :)




Μπα, από τότε που εφευρέθηκαν οι λάπτοπ καταργήθηκαν οι διακοπές...



daeman said:


> Εγώ από την άλλη, δεν έχω εξοχικό και μένω μόνιμα στην εξοχή. Να 'ρθεις να τα δούμε, πούμε, πιούμε.



Γιες! Αν είσαι και προς Πελοπόννησο μεριά, οπωσδήποτε!




daeman said:


> Δε με λες, ποια extended, με τα υλικά πρόσθετα, το αγαλματίδιο του Γκόλουμ και τη μινιατούρα της ακρόπολης της Μίνας Τίριθ και το άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι τι ήταν γιατί το τσιγκουνεύτηκα, ή τη σκέτη;
> Κάπου θα σε πιάσω, δεν μπορεί.



Χα! Και τη Μίνας Τίριθ, και τους βιβλιοστάτες με τον Ανάριον και τον Ισίλντουρ, μέχρι που έκανα το λάθος να τους χρησιμοποιήσω ως βιβλιοστάτες, και έπεσαν και έσπασαν και ήταν μεγάλο το πλήγμα...

(:lol: τα υλικά πρόσθετα )



daeman said:


> Δεν το βλέπω να προλαβαίνουμε, dharvatis, είναι πάνω από 10 ώρες έργο και ή θα βλέπεις ή θα αλιεύεις.
> Κι αντί να αλιεύω, δεν πάω για ψάρεμα καλύτερα; ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

argyro said:


> [...]
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να τα βάλω σε πίνακα αυτά; :blush:



Εεε, κάποτε είχα φτιάξει καναδυό πίνακες εδώ, ποτέ δεν τους χώνευα όμως, και μετά την αναβάθμιση δεν το ξαναεπιχείρησα καν. Ευκαιρία να το κάνω, μια που βρήκα λίγη λάσκα.

Απλό είναι, πας στο Advanced Reply και στην τελευταία γραμμή εργαλείων πάνω από τον χώρο επεξεργασίας του ποστ, χρησιμοποιείς το πρώτο κουμπί του Table, ορίζεις τι πίνακα θέλεις και τον συμπληρώνεις. Αν χρειαστεί, τον επεξεργάζεσαι με τα άλλα κουμπιά της ίδιας γραμμής εργαλείων, που πάω να δοκιμάσω τώρα, γιατί προσπαθώντας να φτιάξω τον πίνακα, τα 'κανα σαλάτα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Wilderland | Έρημη Χώρα | Χώρα της Ερημιάς (και Ροβάνιον)
Bag-End | Αδιέξοδο Μπαγκ | Μπαγκ Εντ
Bywater | δίπλα στο ποτάμι | Νεροχώρι
Beorn | Άρκος | Μπέορν/Άρκος (η διαφορά εδώ είναι στη γενική: "του Άρκο" στο Χόμπιτ, "του Άρκου" στον Άρχοντα)
Forest River | Δασοπόταμος | ποταμός του δάσους
Lonely Mountain | Μοναχικό Βουνό | Βουνό της Μοναξιάς
Γράφω το κείμενο φροντίζοντας να χωρίζω το περιεχόμενο κάθε κελιού από το επόμενο στην ίδια γραμμή με το *|* (Shift+\) π.χ. η πρώτη γραμμή: Wilderland | Έρημη Χώρα | Χώρα της Ερημιάς (και Ροβάνιον) 
 Αλλάζω γραμμή με Enter. Όταν το ολοκληρώσω, προσθέτω στο τέλος το [/table] και στην αρχή το [table]. 

Ωραία τα φαντεζί κουμπάκια, αλλά το χειροποίητο είναι εύκολο κι έχει άλλη χάρη.

Ευχαριστώ, argyro.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία: πολλά χρόνια πριν τον Τζάκσον, δοκίμασε και ο Ραλφ Μπάκσι την τύχη του στον Άρχοντα.

Ralph Bakshi's *The Lord Of The Rings* (1978) 






Τριβίδι. Στο imdb γράφει: Language: English | Sindarin


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2011)

daeman said:


> Για την κινηματογραφική δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω [...]


Να σου πω εγώ, που θυμάμαι: είχε προβλήματα. Θυμάμαι ότι σε κάποια σημεία ο υπότιτλος με αποσπούσε από την ταινία. Δεν θα βασιζόμουν πάνω της :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ήθελα να παρατηρήσω μόνο αυτό: στο _*Χόμπιτ*_ (μάλλον ως πιο παιδικό), ο Τόλκιν λέει _goblins_ αντί για _orks_ (που μεταφράζονται αντίστοιχα _τελώνια_ και _ορκ_, νομίζω εύστοχα). Έχω όμως και μια υποψία ότι κάπου τους ξέφυγε και είπαν "καλικάντζαροι" - δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος όμως.



Λοιπόν, το έψαξα: σε ένα σημείο ο Γκάνταλφ λέει "goblins, hobgoblins and orcs" και εκεί το μετέφρασαν "τελώνια καλικάντζαρους και άλλα στοιχειά". Κατά τα άλλα, παντού έχουμε goblins > τελώνια.

Επίσης, άλλη μια διαφορά μεταξύ _Χόμπιτ_ και _Άρχοντα_: το _mithril_, το κράμα ασημιού και ατσαλιού των ξωτικών, μεταφράζεται "γκρίζα φλόγα" (για κάποιο λόγο) στο _Χόμπιτ_, αλλά μένει "μίθριλ" στον _Άρχοντα_. Και φυσικά η _Moria_, που μένει "Μόρια" στον _Άρχοντα_ και γίνεται "Μαύρη Τρύπα" στο _Χόμπιτ_.


----------



## argyro (Dec 12, 2011)

Ναι, δεν είναι μόνο αυτές στον πίνακα οι διαφορές. Τη Μόρια την είχαμε αναφέρει πιο πριν. 

Αύριο-μεθαύριο, θα τις μαζέψω όλες μαζί και θα τις βάλω (ή τουλάχιστον όσες μπόρεσα να βρω). 
Ευτυχώς, δεν είναι και τόσες πολλές, γιατί στο _Χόμπιτ_ δεν αναφέρονται τόσα τοπωνύμια όσα στον _Άρχοντα_ (για το _Σιλμαρίλλιον_, δεν το συζητώ καν, είναι τεράστιος ο αριθμός, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς τη μετάφραση την έχει κάνει και στα δύο -ή μάλλον και στα τέσσερα- η Ευγενία Χατζηθανάση-Κόλλια. Η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ _Σιλμαρίλλιον_ και _Άρχοντα_ είναι ότι στο _Σιλμαρίλλιον_ υπάρχει index πίσω, όπου η μεταφράστρια αναλύει τη σημασία κάποιων ονομάτων, οπότε εμφανίζονται, ας πούμε, και εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις [π.χ. Τανίκουετιλ - Ψηλή Λευκή Κορυφή]. Για τη μετάφραση δεν έχω άποψη, γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω ακόμα το Σ., αλλά όσον αφορά την απόδοση και ανάλυση των ονομάτων, ανεξάρτητα από τις όποιες διαφωνίες μπορεί να έχουμε με ορισμένα, εχει κάνει απίστευτη δουλειά...).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)

Ας βάλω και αυτά εδώ, για να βρίσκονται:

[video=youtube;n4XyTkQ4klg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n4XyTkQ4klg[/video]

[video=youtube;UBnVL1Y2src]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UBnVL1Y2src#![/video]
(Το λινκ για αυτό το 12λεπτο φιλμάκι του 1966 το βρήκα στον πολύ ενδιαφέροντα ιστότοπο Reel.)


----------



## argyro (Apr 24, 2012)

Έχω ξεχάσει να ποστάρω το αρχειάκι με τις διαφορές Χόμπιτ και Άρχοντα. 

Αυτό είναι, ελπίζω να βοηθήσει όσους ασχοληθούν με το Χόμπιτ που έρχεται :clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 24, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο! Νομίζω ότι όλοι προτιμάμε τα ονόματα του _Χόμπιτ_ από του _Άρχοντα_ (εκτός ίσως από τα "θαλασσινά ξωτικά").


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 14, 2013)

Λοιπόν, είδα χθες τη δεύτερη ταινία του _Χόμπιτ_ και πολύ την ευχαριστήθηκα. Ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις ο χαρακτήρας του Θραντουίλ (πολύ πιο ανεπτυγμένος και κυνικός απ' ό,τι στο βιβλίο) και ο ηθοποιός που παίζει τον Άρχοντα της Πόλης της Λίμνης:


Spoiler



ο Stephen Fry!


 Ως προς τα δικά μας, ο υποτιτλισμός ήταν εξαιρετικός και συγχαρητήρια στο δίδυμο μεταφράστριας-επιμελητή για την πολύ καλή δουλειά (προσπάθησα να συγκρατήσω τα ονόματά τους αλλά...). Ήθελα όμως να σχολιάσω ένα μικρό ζήτημα που προσέχω συχνά σε τέτοιες ταινίες: η μετατροπή από μίλια σε χιλιόμετρα ξενίζει - το «διακόσια μίλια» ακούγεται πολύ πιο φυσικό από το στόμα του Γκάνταλφ απ' ό,τι το «τριακόσια χλμ.». Τουλάχιστον εδώ δεν κόλλησαν στη λεπτομέρεια και δεν το έκαναν «320 χλμ.» όπως έχω δει αλλού!


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Φαντάζεσαι το _Πράσινο Μίλι_ να είχε κυκλοφορήσει με τον τίτλο _Τα πράσινα 1600 μέτρα_; :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 14, 2013)

Όχι τόσο τραγικό σε σχέση με τον τίτλο _Τα πράσινα 1.609,34721869 μέτρα_. Μην κάνουμε εκπτώσεις στην επιστημονική ακρίβεια!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2013)

Η πιο κωμικοτραγική μετατροπή, που την έχω επισημάνει και αλλού, είναι η μετατροπή των ξένων νομισμάτων σε ευρώ. Π.χ. Αμερικανοί σε αμερικανικό έδαφος να συναλλάσσονται με ευρώ... Όποιος σκέφτηκε να μετατρέπει νομίσματα σε ευρώ μάλλον δεν σκέφτηκε τι θα κάνει όταν θα πρέπει να μεταφράσει μια ταινία που εκτυλίσσεται πριν από τη δημιουργία του ευρώ ή με ποια ισοτιμία θα υπολογίσει τη μετατροπή όλων των νομισμάτων σε ευρώ, αν η ταινία εκτυλίσσεται στο 2001, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2013)

Είδα το Χόμπιτ χθες και μου άρεσε πολύ, όπως και το πρώτο. 

Ένα λαθάκι είδα μόνο στο σημείο που ο βασιλιάς των Ξωτικών του Δάσους μιλάει για το Kακό και λέει "it festers..." και η μετάφραση είναι "ευδοκιμεί". Μπορεί να ταιριάζει κάπως στη ροή του λόγου του, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτό, δεν είναι συνώνυμο του "thrives", για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2013)

Το όνομα της μεταφράστριας που έκανε αυτή την ωραία μετάφραση είναι Άννα Πουλίζου.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι, παιδιά, δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου το Χόμπιτ (η ταινία). Το πρώτο μέρος τρωγότανε, το δεύτερο παραήταν ξεχειλωμένο: τόσο φούσκωμα σε ρομάντζο και σκηνές δράσης για να βγουν ντε και καλά τρεις ταινίες, το βαριέται και ο παπάς...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2013)

Εμένα, Μαρίνο, μου άρεσε γιατί το έκρινα ως παραμύθι και διασκέδαση και όχι ως ταινία διδακτική ή κουλτούρας. Και όντως διασκέδασα επί 2,5 ώρες... :) 

Δεν το συγκρίνω όμως με τον Άρχοντα που ήταν πολύ ανώτερη ταινία.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι διδακτικό ή κουλτούρας το βιβλίο, ας πούμε, παραμύθι είναι. Η ταινία, αντίθετα, ήθελε ντε και καλά να βάλει ρομάντζο στο παραμύθι, κλπ. Κι εγώ, να πω την αλήθεια, από τη στιγμή που είδα την Τούριελ και χώνεψα ότι δεν βλέπω το βιβλίο του Τόλκιν αλλά την ταινία του Τζάκσον, χαλάρωσα και είπα να διασκεδάσω: έλα όμως που η μισή διάρκεια της ταινίας (πρόχειρη εκτίμηση) ήταν σπλάτερ δράση με ξωτικά. Διασκεδάζεις μεν, αλλά κάπου βαριέσαι κιόλας...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2013)

E, ναι, δεν της βάζεις και άριστα... :) 

Η Τόριελ/Τούριελ για την ιστορία είναι η Εβάντζελιν Λίλυ, η γνωστή σε όλους Κέιτ του Lost. Μόνο που είχε μυτερά αυτάκια!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2013)

Όχι και η μισή! Εμένα δεν με ενόχλησαν οι σκηνές των μαχών με τα ξωτικά, αλλά βρήκα πολύ τραβηγμένη τη σκηνή μέσα στο Βουνό:


Spoiler



ξέρετε ποια εννοώ, τη σκηνή όπου οι νάνοι βρίσκουν έτοιμους τεράστιους σωρούς από χρυσό και το καλούπι για να φτιάξουν έναν γιγάντιο νάνο από χρυσό - λες και ο δράκος θα άφηνε ποτέ τέτοιες στοίβες έξω από τον θησαυρό του.


Αυτές οι σκηνές ίσως είναι εκτός του πνεύματος του βιβλίου, αλλά δεν μειώνουν την απόλαυση του θεατή


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 15, 2013)

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που γράφεις στο σπόιλερ το έκαναν εκείνη τη στιγμή και δεν προϋπήρχε; Μάλλον δεν το έπιασα εκείνη τη στιγμή, αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα πάλι, παιδιά, δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου το Χόμπιτ (η ταινία). Το πρώτο μέρος τρωγότανε, το δεύτερο παραήταν ξεχειλωμένο: τόσο φούσκωμα σε ρομάντζο και σκηνές δράσης για να βγουν ντε και καλά τρεις ταινίες, το βαριέται και ο παπάς...



Καλά, τρεις ταινίες θα κάνουν; Ο Άρχοντας είναι τρία βιβλία πυκνογραμμένα και το Χόμπιτ είναι ένα παραμύθι που δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλο. Για πολύ ξεχείλωμα μου μυρίζει.
Dharvatis, αυτή η σκηνή δεν υπάρχει στο βιβλίο, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, τρεις ταινίες θα κάνουν; Ο Άρχοντας είναι τρία βιβλία πυκνογραμμένα και το Χόμπιτ είναι ένα παραμύθι που δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλο. Για πολύ ξεχείλωμα μου μυρίζει.
> Dharvatis, αυτή η σκηνή δεν υπάρχει στο βιβλίο, αν δεν απατώμαι.



Μάγος είσαι; ;) Και όχι, δεν υπάρχει, δεν απατάσαι...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Για πολύ ξεχείλωμα μου μυρίζει.


Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως δεν το παρακάνουν: αναπτύσσουν κάποια στοιχεία που στο βιβλίο αναφέρονται ελάχιστα (π.χ.:


Spoiler



Θραντουίλ, Νεκρομάντης και το love interest που είπατε πιο πριν)


ενώ έχουν κόψει κάποια άλλα κομμάτια, κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου:


Spoiler



γιατί έβγαλαν τους Αετούς; Αφού θα παίξουν (κανονικά) ρόλο στο τέλος της τριλογίας, και τους είδαμε και στον Άρχοντα!


Παράπονο δεν έχω 



Palavra said:


> Dharvatis, αυτή η σκηνή δεν υπάρχει στο βιβλίο, αν δεν απατώμαι.


Ναι, καμία σχέση.


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2013)

Διάβασα δύο κριτικές για την ταινία, τις οποίες νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διαβάσει κάθε αναγνώστης του βιβλίου προτού αποφασίσει αν θα τη δει._

The Hobbit_: The Desolation of Tolkien
The Abomination of “Desolation”: Two Hobbit-Related Lists

Στη δεύτερη θα απολαύσετε την παρωδία όλου του τολκινικού σύμπαντος που σκάρωσαν στο Sesame Street.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 16, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε, Εάριον! 

Όσο για το αν θα τη δει ο αναγνώστης του βιβλίου ή όχι, εγώ θα πω ότι άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο. Αν πας σινεμά με το βιβλίο ανά χείρας, έτοιμος να κράξεις και να ψάχνεις γραμμή γραμμή, τότε ναι, θα απογοητευτείς και θα θυμώσεις. Αν πας απελευθερωμένος από τα δεσμά του βιβλίου και έτοιμος να διασκεδάσεις, τότε απλώς θα δεις ένα όμορφο συμπλήρωμα του βιβλίου. 

Άλλωστε οι ίδιοι λένε: *based on *the book by J.R.R. Tolkien με ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2013)

Τι δουλειά έχω εγώ σ' ένα νήμα για το Hobbit; Μα, φυσικά, για τούτο 'δώ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)

Με λόγια, στο αδελφό νήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2014)

Μήπως αναφέρεται κάπου στο βιβλίο ο όρος halfling; Αν ναι, πώς έχει αποδοθεί;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfling


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 17, 2014)

Δεν το βρίσκω στο _Χόμπιτ_, αλλά στον _Άρχοντα_ αποδίδεται «ανθρωπάκι».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Δεν φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα καλή απόδοση αυτό το «ανθρωπάκι», πάντως. Εγώ μπορεί να το έλεγα «μισομεριδάκι» ή «μισαδάκι» (αλλά ευτυχώς η απόφαση δεν είναι δική μου).


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

...
Lord of the Rings and pipes (and the chicken) - Eddie Izzard (Force Majeure)


----------

